# cleaning used guns. the exterior help



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i got my kids used guns for xmas.
10/22 take down synthetic

and the remington 870 wooden

how shall i clean up the stocks to make them attractive for their presentation?:?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

The wood stock if it's badly dinged you can try bringing out the dings with steam from an iron and/or sand them down. Than with some linseed oil or good stock finish product refinish or oil. Of course you could also buy new furniture if you wanted too. For the synthetic scrubing it with simple liquid dish soap and a rag will get it clean. Take care to oil the metal parts after you're all done of course. If it's badly scuffed and scratched you could sand and paint it. Either with Kyrlon Fusion or a higher end product like Alumahyde II which is very tough. When painting good prep is very important. Cleaning, degreasing and staying so till it's painted and cured. That means hand oils too.

linseed oil at Brownells

ALUMA-HYDE® II | Brownells

This is OD green Alumahyde II on my M1A's stock. Done many years ago and put through good use.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

that sure is nice! thank you for the tips!
i have furniture soap i cant remember thename of it, its popular, so do i just uses a soft brush or mr clean eraser to make sure to get the grooves?


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

In the gun cleaning dept. they sell a " silicon cloth" . They work really well on just wiping down the metal exterior and synthetic stocks. Makes a synthetic stock look brand new. I used one this year on my 15 year old .270 and made it look brand new. If you are new to guns, dont use solvent on the outside of guns, only for cleaning the inside of your barrel. Solvent, like Hoppes, etc. will eventually wear all the bluing off the gun.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

shotlady said:


> i got my kids used guns for xmas.
> 10/22 take down synthetic
> 
> and the remington 870 wooden
> ...


Will you adopt me?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

sure, but you have to have good marks in schools. i could always use another kid


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Check the metal for any rust, surface rust can be cleaned off with 000 steel wool and oil. Apply light pressure and and work any rusty area wipe the oil when it turns brown and repeat. Many wood stocks will clean up with a simple wood paste type polish. I would take the wood off of the gun to do this.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

If you go through the finish, a quick cold blue will restore it.

If the 870 has the hardwood stock, some pot scrubbers/scotchbrite can smooth it out, then apply tung oil for a quick fix

I like birchwood casey products

Birchwood Casey and Birchwood Technologies

Good ole Johnson's Paste Wax will clean up most stocks, or even automotive cleaner waxes. Toothpaste is another option

For the synthetic stock, try a polymer treatment for car interiors, a non greasy one, or paint it like Fuzzee says.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

NOTE: Do not use OOO steel wool, too coarse. If you are going to try steel wool (I do when absolutely necessary only) get the finest, which is OOOO, aka "four O". I lubricate the steel wool with CLP or Remoil.
Most of my firearms were bought used, and on wood furniture I always put on a few thin layers of Johnson Paste Wax, the kind for wood.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

For the synthetic stocks I would just scrub them down real good (action/barrel removed) and then dry them off. The idea about some of the protective wipe down like you do on a car would probably do well.

For the wooden stock on the 870...Id remove the action and barrel and finely sand it a bit, restain if you need too then revarnish. The other option here and what I did on a gun I got for my Ex-Wife, I sanded the stock down and then oiled the wood leaving it with a nice rich walnut semi gloss satin shine. It came out really nice!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

wow thanks guys i wont be doing nothing fancy like sanding and refinishing/ but the boys might. they tinker the hell out of everything.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

shotlady said:


> wow thanks guys i wont be doing nothing fancy like sanding and refinishing/ but the boys might. they tinker the hell out of everything.


I personally think minor defects that occur thru normal use add character to my guns. I also have some that were carried to an extreme - my M1 Garand looks like it was drug behind a jeep, but then it is almost 70 years old. And my Mossberg 85B bolt action 20 gauge, which was made sometime around 1940, has no blue left at all, just a gorgeous brownish patina. She sure is beautiful.
I have been known to put a light coat of Pledge spray on the wood every once in a while, and rub it in good. Can't hurt, that's for sure.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I also have a Mossy Bolt 12, from 1970 that I got for my 12th B'Day, it's missing a lot of the blue, but no rust.

It has knife marks on the stock from making "Cutshells"


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

There's a huge aftermarket for the 10/22 and 870. Lots of stock and forearm options out there for the 870 and stocks for the 10/22 besides tons of barrels and parts. Excellent choices in firearms really, especially for the prepper. I know somewhere down the road here I need to put an order in for one of the Archangel 10/22 stocks for mine.

Like this guys got. I don't like the monster overkill of a scope he's got on a .22lr and extended mags, but to each his own. I like the standard barrel just fine for my hunting, target fun and shtf needs.










;-)


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

If the 870 is a wingmaster it will have a gloss finish. I would try lightly buffing with wax.
the others had a satin finish, I like Old English polish. It cleans & pulls out the woods natural beauty.

If the action or barrels have any scratches on them brownells carry's a bluing marker.
The silicon cloth was already mentioned. Make sure it is NOT for the stainless version. ( You still want the bluing left on )
bluing pen at Brownells


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

If those are them they look like they are in pretty good shape as is and shouldnt require more than a wiping with a cloth to remove any dust or finger prints!

LOL, I see curiosity is killing the cat again...ha ha ha. They just have to investigate and inspect everything, dont they?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Those do look to be quite good shape. Cleaning the 10/22 synthetic stock with liquid soap, water and a rag should be fine. It will get the previous owners gunk off it also. I say then to take an old toothbrush with some gun oil and go over all the metal parts to clean any grim and rust, clean the action, run the barrel and lubricate it. Good to go.

On the 870, you can certainly rub some oil into the stock and forearm or whatever product you decide to use. Then do the same with the exterior, metal parts and action with it. Maybe get them some stocking stuffer cleaning kits if they don't have what they need already, a sling for each, studs for the sling if they don't have them, some targets, ammo and safety gear. (shooting glasses and ear protection)


----------

